# hbs? was ist das für eine Programmendung



## lordofscotland (26. März 2002)

Moin Leute,

bin bei sat1.de/mileniumgate (bitte nicht schreiend weglaufen) auf die Endung hbs gestossen, die Seite nutz Flash und scheinbar eine Datenbank.
Nun meine Frage mit welchen Programm ist das realisierbar? Und welche Vorrausetzungen an OS und Hardware ist nötig?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

lordofscotland


----------



## Schnitz (16. April 2002)

HexBase 1.2.26 from HexMac Intl 


Irgendein komisches Programm, wahrscheinlich ne Art TextDB Verwaltung oder sowas...
Keine Ahnung, was es macht, aber realisieren kannst du derartige Spiele auf so viele Arten, dass du dir die raussuchen solltest, die du am besten kannst...


----------

